# "Initial Flight Safety Report: CT-114 Tutor Accident" 9 Oct 08



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2008)

Link to Media Advisory
*Initial Flight Safety Report: CT-114 Tutor Accident of October 9, 2008*
CAS MA 08.006, 22 Dec 08

OTTAWA – The initial flight safety report entitled “From the Investigator” (FTI), dealing with the October 9, 2008 CT-114 Tutor crash in Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan, will be available today on the Air Force Directorate of Flight Safety (DFS) website.

The Directorate of Flight Safety (DFS) investigation is still ongoing, but the FTI is the team’s initial report containing the facts of the accident as they are known at this time.  Conclusions, cause factors and recommendations are not contained in the FTI report.  A final Flight Safety Incident Report (FSIR) will be published on the same website, normally about one year after the accident. 

Flight safety investigations are ordered to determine the causes of accidents so measures can be put in place to prevent a recurrence.  These preventive measures can then be applied throughout the Air Force.

-30-

The FTI can be viewed at the DFS web site as follows:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/dfs/

Questions about the Flight Safety report for this accident should be directed to the DND/CF Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811/ (613) 996-2353; After hours: (613) 792-2973; Internet: http://www.forces.gc.ca


Link to Occurrence Report, CT114065 Tutor (.pdf version), with a bit more from Canadian Press.


----------



## Astrodog (25 Dec 2008)

> The focus of the investigation will be on the requisite training and knowledge required for pilots tasked for photo-chase missions. In addition, the investigation will examine the available guidance and direction available with respect to photo-chase missions, and in particular, low altitude photo-chase missions.



Very interesting. I've heard a few different stories/personal accounts out of Moose Jaw that I'm not about to post here; but from what I overheard from a few higher ups, this incident had them stumped at the beginning. I am curious to read the final report when it is finally available.


----------

